# Откололся кусочек позвонка



## Мария K (23 Июн 2013)

Добрый день!
При занятии спортом откололась одна четвертая позвонка в области пояснице. Пролежали в больнице неделю ничего там врачи не делали только снимки. Сказали, что ничего страшно, это как палец вывихнуть! Скажите так ли это? Нужна ли операция по удалению отколотого кусочка и какие могут быть последствия???


----------



## vbl15 (23 Июн 2013)

Представьте пожалуйста снимки


----------

